

The Modern Cavewoman - Random_Jo
https://medium.com/mostly-serious/8fe2a93afd64

======
techmatters
Nice story. Whilst there is a growing number of women in IT, there is still a
noticeable lack in development roles. Only time and attitudes will change
that.

We men are not that different. Last week our garden wall was damaged in the
storms here in the UK - I had to Google for "the rounded stones on top of a
brick wall" (coping btw) so I could sound knowledgeable enough to builders I
called for repairs.

They knew I didn't know what I was talking about - and polite enough not to
mention it.

------
philreynolds
I agree completely. A simple Google search can teach you just about anything,
and almost anyone can change a battery or cook a delicious meal. It's great to
see more women stepping into serious roles as lead developers as more women
choose to pursue new roles. Self empowerment is good for everyone!

~~~
venomsnake
Googling for expertise is dangerous. One of my favorite pastimes lately is to
watch amateurish "professional" youtube cooking videos and waiting for the
inevitable moment when they will chop a finger into the stew. A lot of the
highest ranking knife skills videos are ... dangerous if you practice them the
way that are shown regularly.

So you need a more complex google search - you need to find a place where
there are solid basics and from them to try to filter the bulshit from the
real gems (yes there are a lot of them really)

